# Termometro para Polímetro



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

*Termómetro para Polímetro*

Este es un proyecto muy sencillo, practico y de una sorprendente precisión, Convierte cualquier polímetro en un termómetro de precisión y a un costo muy bajo.
En su momento lo arme par calibrar los termostatos de una heladeras y me ha dado un excelente resultado desde entonces, el diseño no es mío, fue extraído de la revista Elektor

Corno elemento sensor se emplea un diodo de silicio del tipo 1N4148, que es el más común de todos los diodos.
Cuando a través de éste se hace circular una corriente constante, la caída de tensión en el mismo disminuye 2mV por cada grado centígrado que aumenta la temperatura.
La precisión obtenida con este sensor, tan económico, es sorprendente, pudiendo realizarse medidas de temperatura entre -30°C y + 140 ºC

*TABLA DE CARACTERÍSTICAS*
• Tensión de alimentación: 9 V.
• Consumo de corriente: 5,5 mA.
• Margen de temperatura máximo: -30 °C a 140 °C.
• Margen de temperatura recomendado: - 10 QC a 120 X.
• Precisión (según calibración e instrumento): máx: 0,1 °C.

*Descripción de! circuito*
Este circuito convierte las variaciones de temperatura en variaciones de tensión, de tal forma que en su salida hay -30mV cuando la temperatura captada es de -30 ºC. y va aumentando proporcionalmente acompañando la temperatura hasta llegar a 140mV cuando la temperatura alcanza los 140 ºC. Estas son las tensiones obtenidas en la salida Si.
Existe otra salida (S2) adicional con tensiones 10 veces superiores.
El hecho de disponer de dos niveles de señal de salida facilita el empleo de diferentes voltímetros para efectuar la lectura de temperatura, sean éstos analógicos, digitales, o bien polímetros empleados como voltímetros.
El amplificador operacional A2 está dispuesto de tal forma que la tensión en su salida es proporcional a la caída de tensión en el diodo producida por efecto de la temperatura.
La siguiente etapa es un amplificador inversor diseñado con el objetivo de que la tensión de salida aumente 1mV por cada grado centígrado de temperatura (salida SI).
Los tres amplificador operacionales que se utilizan pertenecen al circuito integrado LM324 que se alimenta directamente de la pila de 9V pero con el objeto de poder obtener en la salida tensiones negativas cuando la temperatura sea inferior a 0 ºC se necesita una tensión de referencia superior a los 0 V. Hemos elegido para ello 2,5V
A continuación se detalla cómo se consigue esta tensión.
El circuito integrado IC1 es un regulador que proporciona en su salida una tensión estabilizada de 5V.
Mediante el divisor resistivo constituido por R1 y R2 se obtienen los 2,5 V que se aplican al amplificador operacional A1, que está montado como seguidor, con lo cual entrega a su salida la misma tensión que hay en su entrada.
Esta es la referencia de tensión, respecto a la cual se toma la salida.








*Montaje*
El montaje de este circuito es muy sencillo y está al alcance de cualquier aficionado.
La sonda se construye fácilmente, sin más que soldar dos cablecitos a las patas del diodo, a 1cm del cuerpo del mismo, cortando a continuación los sobrantes de las mismas. Para poder efectuar medidas de temperatura en líquidos, se recomienda pintar las partes metálicas de la sonda con esmalte para uñas, con el fin de lograr un rápido y eficaz aislamiento eléctrico.
Esta capa de laca no deberá ser demasiado gruesa, para facilitar el intercambio de calor entre la sonda y el líquido a medir, con lo cual se evitarán retardos en la medida.
Para temperaturas altas es conveniente utilizar otro tipo de pintura, teniendo siempre en cuenta que no sea conductora de la electricidad.













*Medición de temperatura con cualquier polímetro digital*
Si el polímetro tiene una escala de 200mV la lectura de temperatura es di¬recta.
En el caso de que la escala sea solamente de 100mV. al sobrepasar los 90 ÜC habrá que cambiar a la escala siguiente (1V) lo cual por ejemplo, en el caso de 110ºC se leerá 0,110 V (esta escala puede utilizarse para valores inferiores, teniendo en cuenta la posición del punto decimal).
Lo expuesto anteriormente es para la salida S1, la otra salida (S2) entregará, como ya se ha indicado, una tensión 10 veces superior, o sea, para una temperatura de 37 °C da 370 mV.
El signo “-“ para temperatura bajo cero es automático en los polímetros digitales.

*Utilización de un polímetro analógico, o de un voltímetro de aguja*
Puede emplearse como instrumento un voltímetro de aguja con fondo de escala de 150mV, conectándolo a la salida S1 o bien, de 1.500mV si se elige la salida S2.
Con un voltímetro de aguja existe el inconveniente de que cuando se miden temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC la tensión es negativa y la aguja tiende a sobrepasar el cero en sentido contrario, saliendo de la escala por el tipo inferior.
La lectura puede realizarse invirtiendo las conexiones.
En cualquiera de los casos, el fondo de escala será igual o mayor que la máxima temperatura a medir.

*Ajuste*
Antes de suministrar tensión al circuito es conveniente realizar todas las soldaduras y conexiones, prestando especial atención a la polaridad del diodo utilizado como sensor.
Se conectará un polímetro entre SO y S1 o entre SO y S2 según el fondo de escala del mismo
El primer ajuste a realizar es el punto de 0ºC
Se introduce la sonda en un recipiente con una mezcla de agua y hielo.
Para que este punto sea exacto deberá tratarse de agua destilada (el hielo también). Con el potenciómetro P1 se ajustaré el termómetro hasta obtener una lectura de 0mV.
A continuación introduciremos la sonda en agua hirviendo, cercana a la superficie de la misma, y se girará el tornillo de ajuste del potenciómetro P2 para que la lectura sea 100mV (salida SI), o bien 1.000mV en el caso de haber utilizado la salida S2
Este ajuste será suficientemente preciso si se utiliza agua destilada y la presión atmosférica es de 760mm Hg.
Es muy recomendable, si es posible, contrastar estas lecturas con las de un buen termómetro ya calibrado. 
Es imprescindible ajustar primeramente el potenciómetro P1 y luego el P2 Se recordará que en el caso de cambiar algún componente del circuito, en especial el diodo, es necesario efectuar de nuevo la calibración.
Al ser las resistencias R11 y R12 de precisión, las salidas SI y S2 pueden utilizarse simultáneamente.
En el caso de utilizar solamente una de ellas, estas resistencias podrán sustituirse por otras del 5 %, pero solamente se utilizará la salida con la que se haya efectuado la calibración.


*Lista de componentes*

Resistencias
Todas 1/4W 5% excepto R11 y R12
R1: 10KOhms 
R2: 10KOhms 
R3: 560 Ohms
R4: 2,2KOhms
R5: 1KOhms
R6: 1KOhms
R7: 1KOhms
R8: 8K2Ohms
R9: 8K2Phms
R11: 100K 1%
R12: 11K 1 %.

Potenciómetros
P1 = Ajustable multi-vuelta horizontal 2 K.
P2 = Ajustable multi-vuelta horizontal 2 K.

Condensadores
C1: 100 nF Poliester.
C2: 220 nF Poliéster

Diodo:
D1: 1N4148

Circuitos integrados
IC1: LM78L05
IC2: LM 324 (AI. A2, A3)

Varios
1 zócalo para circuito integrado de 14 patas.
5 terminales espadín.
1 interruptor miniatura.


----------



## ciri (Mar 9, 2008)

Se ve muy lindo.. pero tengo una pregunta.. 

Para aumentarle el rango de temperatura.. a mi me gustaria llegar a unos 500C.. se complicaria mucho?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

Si, demasiado, ademas creo que el cuerpo de vidrio del diodo no se sentira comodo a 500ºC


Averigua por:  PT100


¿ No sera para el soldador ?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 10, 2008)

hola

Muy buena aportacion, simple, barata y eficaz.


----------



## ciri (Mar 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ No sera para el soldador ?



Tal vez, pero se veia tan lindo este, que me surgio un capaz...


----------



## mabauti (Mar 10, 2008)

en caso de baterias : hay alguna manera de disminuir la corriente de consumo a 1mA o menos?


Como siempre :  Buen trabajo Fogo!


----------



## Psyco83 (Ago 28, 2008)

Muy buen circuito amigo Fogonazo, Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## A.V. (May 12, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, muuuyyy bueno! Lo acabo de armar y es excelente. Es muy rápida y precisa la medición. Lo voy a poner en el motor de mi kombi VW ya que no trae medidor de temperatura. Pasa olgados los 100ºC (no lleva agua) espero que no pase mucho de los 150º.
Pregunta 1: C2 (220nf) no está en el PCB, que importancia tiene ya que no la puse?
Pregunta 2: Voy a tener el diodo a unos 60cm de la placa, traerá esto algún problema?
Muchas gracias, excelente el aporte.
Saludos


----------



## bebeto (May 12, 2009)

hola ... muy interesante y sencillo el proyecto... soy nuevo en la electronica.. pero me las arreglo y me interesa aprender y adaptar cada proyecto a mis necesidades, te comento, yo poseo un modelo escala 1/10 de un auto con motor a combustion interna de 2 tiempos... con el que llevo 4 años en este hobby, me gustaria ya que me voy a iniciar en las competencias, realizar este termometro, ya que como te imaginas el bichito genera una cantidad importante de calor, solo basta decir q con 5 minutos en marcha regulando es INTOCABLE, mi objetivo es el siguiente:  armar este circuito ya que es sencillo  y me es practico, el unico inconveniente... que que no puedo puedo cargarle el voltimetro arriba.... ya que: 
1º no hay espacio espacio para la plaqueta y voltimetro.
2º no lo puedo cargar con demasiado peso.
3º ya que es un rally la lectura de la temperatura se me haria imposible ( tremenda chanchada queda echo el pobre)

por eso me gustaria saber si de alguna manera mediante IR podria transmitir la medida y decodificarla para mandarla al voltimetro, ACLARO: la medida no se va a hacer en marcha... por lo generar las competecias se hacen por cantidad de vueltas... y si o si tenes que cargar combustible, por tanto ese seria el momento de analizar la temperatura.

lo que si le voy a añadir y quiero que me diga si es posible... un comparador... para cuando llegue a "X" temperatura me encienda un aviso, para no pegar el motor, normalmente no sobrecalientan ( segun los vendedores OJO!) pero mas de una vez me ha pasado y se nota que llegado a un punto este calienta y baja el rendimiento, los materiales se dilatan, entra menor volumen de Oxigeno en la mezcla y perdes en aceleracion, final etc....


ese seria el fin por el cual quiero realizar este proyecto.... 

¡¡No pretendo que ustedes me armen el circuito ninada por el estilo! no busco comodidad sino que me ayuden. no quiero nada de arriba quiero ganarmelo ya que me gusta y tengo pensado seguir ingenieria electronica.

muchas gracias


----------



## bebeto (May 12, 2009)

aca les dejo una imagen, con las caracteristicas necesaria para determinar el tamaño de plaquetas etc etc ... el cual puede determinar si es pocible lo que quiero hacer o si no lo es...


----------



## pichitrin (May 30, 2009)

Hola, lo de transmitir la señal de la sonda de temperatura contruirlo es complicado, pero podrias utilizar una estacion meteorologica con el sensor inalambrico que venden a precios muy reducidos.
desmontas el sensor remoto que es pequeño y te cabe dentro del coche y se alimenta a 2 pilas AAA.
Alargas la sonda que contiene en el interior el sensor remoto con dos cables hasta el cilindro y el aparatillo con las pilas lo fijas en el interior del coche. Tengo entendido que estas estaciones meteorologicas inalambricas alcanzan hasta los 99.9 ºC de temperatura maxima y el coche para no petar el motor no deve superar de los 90.0 ºC.
El alcance suele ser de unos 100 mts, que puedes ampliar colocandole una antena extra a ambos aparatos de la estacion meteorologica que al ser una frecuancia de 2,4Ghz no interferira en los 35/40 Mhz de la emisora del coche.
Es una idea que se me a ocurrido y que te puede servir.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cientifico (May 31, 2009)

Fogonazo el circuitode el termometro esta interesante,esta un poco borroso se podra mejorar?


----------



## Cuchos (Jul 3, 2009)

Fogonazo una consulta, se podria cambiar el diodo 1n4148 por un lm35?


----------



## lz141 (Jul 13, 2009)

bebeto dijo:
			
		

> hola ... muy interesante y sencillo el proyecto... soy nuevo en la electronica.. pero me las arreglo y me interesa aprender y adaptar cada proyecto a mis necesidades, te comento, yo poseo un modelo escala 1/10 de un auto con motor a combustion interna de 2 tiempos... con el que llevo 4 años en este hobby, me gustaria ya que me voy a iniciar en las competencias, realizar este termometro, ya que como te imaginas el bichito genera una cantidad importante de calor, solo basta decir q con 5 minutos en marcha regulando es INTOCABLE, mi objetivo es el siguiente:  armar este circuito ya que es sencillo  y me es practico, el unico inconveniente... que que no puedo puedo cargarle el voltimetro arriba.... ya que:
> 1º no hay espacio espacio para la plaqueta y voltimetro.
> 2º no lo puedo cargar con demasiado peso.
> 3º ya que es un rally la lectura de la temperatura se me haria imposible ( tremenda chanchada queda echo el pobre)
> ...




Tal vez me equivoco porque soy aficionado autodidacta, pero si el problema es el espacio reducido colocaria dentro del modelo solamente un LM35 conectado una ficha de 3 contactos hembra (ej: miniplug stereo) tal vez sujeta a la carroceria y luego conectaria una ficha macho a una mini-fuente o bateria (no recuerdo con que tension trabaja) y a un voltimetro chino de 5 pesos. Lo mas grande va a ser el voltimetro. Es mas hasta podrias tomar tension de la bateria del voltimetro para reducir mas peso.
Espero que se entienda.


----------



## lz141 (Jul 13, 2009)

lz141 dijo:
			
		

> bebeto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdon me olvidaba de aclarar que el LM35 te da una salida lineal de 10mV por °C pero ahora recuerdo que 0V no correspondia a una lectura de 0V pero se podia compensar con un trimpot en la salida. Yo lo regule con un termometro digital y luego lo probe de -10 a 45°C y no vario practicamente nada.

Aunque esta solucion es muy tosca creo que puede ser lo suficientemente aceptable para tu caso particular


----------



## fenriragnarok (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo!! Excelente aporte
Habra forma de mostrar la temperatura que mide este termometro en displays de 7 segmentos?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

fenriragnarok dijo:


> ....Habra forma de mostrar la temperatura que mide este termometro en displays de 7 segmentos?.....


Sip.
En el Foro hay un par de diseños de termómetro con el conversor A/D ICL7107 con LM35 como sensor.
Utiliza el buscador


----------



## carlos230174 (Nov 4, 2009)

se puede sustituir la resistencia de 11K por una de 12K


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

carlos230174 dijo:


> se puede sustituir la resistencia de 11K por una de 12K



11.000 Ohms = 10.000 Ohms + 1.000 Ohms


----------



## carlos230174 (Nov 5, 2009)

buenas fogonazo estoy terminando de montar el termometro pero la R10 no me sale por ningun lado......... que valor tiene? y el C2 no se pone  no?

gracias solo me faltan esos detalles.

ya esta lo vi en el esquema perdonnn es de R10=1K


----------



## magb (Mar 1, 2010)

Fogonazo, solo queria decir que MUCHISIMAS gracias, este post vale oro.

Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (May 27, 2010)

un post muy completo fonogazo!

me preguntaba si podre colocarle un micro para tomar los datos de estas mediciones, con una cierta adaptacion antes claro por el tema de las tensiones y demas...

como lo ves? se complicaria mucho?

saludos!


----------



## kikoaaf (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno, luego de leer este post, se me ha ocurrido utilizar un diodo 1N4148 como sensor de temperatura para encender 2 ventiladores en un amplificador de audio que estoy por terminar, viendo la forma de hacerlo, se me ha ocurrido implementarlo como se ve en la imagen. 
Bueno, la duda principal seria que me dijeran si les parece que este circuito es funcional o no. En caso de que les parezca funcional, me gustaria que me dijeran que mejoras se les ocurriria realizarle ya que desde mi punto de vista todo se puede mejorar, eso si, busco algo bien simple de implementar.
Bueno, el curcuito consta de un operacional funcionando como comparador, en primera instancia la tension en el punto B deberia ser mayor a la del punto A, por lo cual en la base de Q1 tenemos 0V y el transistor se encuentra trabajando en corte, por lo cual los ventiladores se encuentran apagados. En cuanto comienze a elevarse la temperatura, la tension que cae en el diodo comenzara a decrecer, en este momento podemos decir que la tension en B comienza a aproximarse a la tension en A haste que la tension en A se hace mayor a la de B, en este mismo instante, el operacional manda Vcc a su salida, por lo cual la base de Q1 tendria una tension cercana a los 12V, en este momento se satura Q1 y comienza a circular corriente, encendiendose asi los ventiladores.
Bueno, les agradezco sus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## Juapillo (Feb 16, 2011)

Igual es una tontería, pero con el circuito así, ¿no pasaría que al llegar a la tensión referencia, entre las pequeñas oscilaciones que pueda tener la temperatura del diodo, y el hecho de que se encienda el ventilador para refrescar, el ventilador oscilaría con demasiada frecuencia entre el encendido y el apagado?
Creo que deberías buscar la forma de modificar la tensión de referencia una vez el operacional cambie de estado, con un divisor de tensión con la salida del operacional quizás


----------



## kikoaaf (Feb 16, 2011)

Puede suceder si, pero el fin lo cumple, yo simplemente quiero que cuando lo uso a poca potencia (por la noche), no necesite los ventiladores porque sino escucho mas el ruido mecanico de los mismos que el propio sonido del ampli, y cuando le doy mas volumen, se enciendan automaticamente. Si encienden y apagan con frecuencia, pero la temperatura no supera del limite, a mi ya me sirve. O puede traer alguna contra esto?
De todas formas voy a pensarlo a ver que sale...
Graicas por el aporte y saludos!


----------



## Rubioz (Jun 15, 2011)

Muy buen post fogonazo!
me gusta mucho el proyecto, soy estudiante de electrónica por eso la pregunta que voy a hacer:
si quisiera medir solo temperaturas mayores a 0 °C debería quitar el divisor resistivo y dejar el terminal no inversor del primer operacional sin conección no es así?
Desde ya muchas gracias y nuevamente, muy buen circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2011)

Rubioz dijo:


> Muy buen post fogonazo!
> me gusta mucho el proyecto, soy estudiante de electrónica por eso la pregunta que voy a hacer:
> si quisiera medir solo temperaturas mayores a 0 °C debería quitar el divisor resistivo y dejar el terminal no inversor del primer operacional sin conección no es así?
> Desde ya muchas gracias y nuevamente, muy buen circuito.
> ...



Si no necesitas medir temperaturas < 0º (Valores de tensión negativos) puedes omitir la fuente partida virtual (R1, R2, C2 y A1A) alimentando el segundo IC directo desde el regulador de tensión y (-) de la batería.


----------



## Rubioz (Jun 28, 2011)

Gracias! Es la información que me faltaba!

Saludos


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 27, 2011)

Buenas!

Hace encontre este aporte de fogonazo y me parecio muy interezante, tanto como para decidirme a armarlo.

Solo tengo una pregunta:

Estoy viendo el datasheet del quad-Operacional  LM324 y tiene un rango de temperaturas de funcionamiento de 0º a 70º. El LM124 tiene un rango de temperatura de -55ª a +125ª. En el caso de utilizarlo como un sensor de temperatura, por mas que sea el diodo que este expuesto a esa temperatura, convendria utilizar el LM124 ?

Por mas que mi tester tenga termometro, parece un circuito util

Gracias fogonazo!

Saludos!

p.d.: ahora estoy en duda si comprar un LM124


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> .....Estoy viendo el datasheet del quad-Operacional  LM324 y tiene un rango de temperaturas de funcionamiento de 0º a 70º. El LM124 tiene un rango de temperatura de -55ª a +125ª. En el caso de utilizarlo como un sensor de temperatura, por mas que sea el diodo que este expuesto a esa temperatura, convendria utilizar el LM124 ?.....



Es innecesario, solo el diodo se encuentra expuesto a las temperaturas "Extremas".

Para la conexión del diodo se debe emplear cable blindado (Apantallado) de 2 conductores y malla.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas!

Muchas gracias por responder Fogonazo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para la conexión del diodo se debe emplear cable blindado (Apantallado) de 2 conductores y malla.



Eso era algo que me imagine al ser una señal tan baja debe de ser bastante sencible al ruido. Lei por algun lugar que se lo puede hacer "caseramente" con papel de aluminio el de cocina pero voy a ver si logro informarte mas en el foro, de ultima cuando compro los componentes pregunto si  tienen algo de eso.

Muchas gracias

saludos!


*Edit:* Consegui todas las cosas menos un regulador de tension 7909 (yo lo quiero alimentar con una fuente de pc o con otra opcion que no sea a baterias). Lo que si no entiendo bien es como "soldar" la malla. Se que cuando leas esto fogonazo te vas a dar la cabeza contra el teclado 

Vere si averiguo bien como hacerlo por internet o buscando en el foro. Si no lo encuentro abrire un tema preguntandolo.

Saludos!


----------



## exe919 (Sep 13, 2011)

disculpa fogonazo podras resubir las imagenes no se ven :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

exe919 dijo:


> disculpa fogonazo podras resubir las imagenes no se ven :S



Las estoy viendo


----------



## exe919 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las estoy viendo



ahora si las puedo ver  , hace un rato decia "para ver esta imagen dirijase a... bla bla bla "


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 5, 2012)

electronec ya lo hizo  
Ver el archivo adjunto 66891


----------



## MNES09 (Mar 10, 2012)

Entonces quedaria algo asi si no ocupo mediciones menores a 0 grados??


----------



## marconiin (May 1, 2012)

Hace años que monté este circuito que aparecio en la revista elektor de cuyo numero no recuerdo, no recordaba bien desde donde se tomaba la tension para el polimetro, gracias a fogonazo hoy puede volver a funcionar, asi que, muchisimas gracias por subir el esquema.


----------



## zorrux (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias,encaraba la construccion de  este proyecto ,ahora que  ya se que si trabaja  y tiene el respaldo de Fogonazo pienso acometerlo con mas confianza que funcione.

Por cierto yo lo encontre en Biblioteca Basica  de Electronica  Tomo 13,Ediciones Nueva Lente , de 1986.


----------



## AvCM (Jul 22, 2012)

una pregunta es  necesario tener potenciometro  horizontales, porque con los normales no me sale o sera problema del circuito


----------



## marconiin (Jul 23, 2012)

No te entiendo, no se lo que son potenciometros horizontales, este circuito lleva potenciometros de ajuste, es decir, trimmer ajustable. de todas dormas si has usado potenciometros normales (grandes) y no te funciona será un problema de montaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2012)

AvCM dijo:


> una pregunta es  necesario tener potenciometro  horizontales, porque con los normales no me sale o sera problema del circuito



No son potenciómetros, son *"Preset*", mira en esta Foto como son:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66891​
Con esas cositas (2) de color gris (O azules) alargadas.


----------



## AvCM (Jul 23, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No son potenciómetros, son *"Preset*", mira en esta Foto como son:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66891​
> Con esas cositas (2) de color gris (O azules) alargadas.
> ...



Gracias  por la respuesta  ojala me alcanze tiempo


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Jul 5, 2013)

carlos230174 dijo:


> buenas fogonazo estoy terminando de montar el termometro pero la R10 no me sale por ningun lado......... que valor tiene? y el C2 no se pone  no?
> 
> gracias solo me faltan esos detalles.
> 
> ya esta lo vi en el esquema perdonnn es de R10=1K



Ya lo arme solo que el P1 no regula, incluso metí el 4148 en agua con hielo pero no hay variación, desmonte del circuito el P1 y si funciona al probarlo con el Tester. Por favor me podrian señalar los voltajes para checar donde falla? gracias de antemano.


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Jul 5, 2013)

En el esquema se alimenta el pin 4 del IC 324 con la salida del 7805, o sea 5V. mientras que en el circuito impreso se alimenta el pin 4 directamente de la bateria, o sea 9V. ¿ hay aqui diferencia ? Que seria lo correcto ?



En la foto se aprecia una resistencia entre el P1 y el CI, en el P2 también se ve otra resistencia al lado Izq. en total son 15 resistencias ?. Se podría tener una foto más de cerca? Por Favor, Mil gracias.


----------



## zorrux (Sep 9, 2013)

En mi esquema se toma la alimentacion para IC2 antes  de pasar el regulador.

Y solohay 12 resistencias.


----------

